# Will the service dog nonsense never end...



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/dog-gives-birth-middle-florida-152826839.html

First of all, who thinks it's a good idea to fly with a dog who is obviously due to give birth imminently?

Second, why does everything irresponsible and ridiculous have to have "service dog" attached to it to?

Stop the insanity!!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope the dogs will be loved and the pups will find good homes...but everything about this story is just plain wrong


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Soon those of us that really need service dogs will not be able to have them. Or we will have to jump through a million hoops and it won't be worth it or doable for people that have very limiting disabilities.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Buzzfeed news posted that and I was getting so irritated by the comments of Mis information. Apparently it was an ESA


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Pytheis said:


> Soon those of us that really need service dogs will not be able to have them. Or we will have to jump through a million hoops and it won't be worth it or doable for people that have very limiting disabilities.


me and my family where just talking about that, i agree it is going to make it difficult for the ones who need them to get them or have believe hat they really need them.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

konathegsd said:


> Buzzfeed news posted that and I was getting so irritated by the comments of Mis information. Apparently it was an ESA


ESA would make far more sense, and considering the general public doesn't know what SDiT even stands for, it wouldn't surprise me if the two were confused. The whole story is just full of idiocy and makes me sad. Completely works against those who do need and who work hard to uphold the true standard of a legitimate service dog.


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/dog-gives-birth-middle-florida-152826839.html
> 
> First of all, who thinks it's a good idea to fly with a dog who is obviously due to give birth imminently?
> 
> ...


I don't see what the point of breeding Service dogs are, especially females. Once the female has a litter of puppies she can't do her job as a service dog for weeks!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I saw this right after it happened. The irresponsibility makes me crazy.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Apparently they were flying with the sire, too. Swell.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Its not a real service dog. Its an emotional support animal. This is my emotional support animal. But hey, it's not a snake on a plane. Can I bring her into the grocery store? Can she ride in the cart?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Its not a real service dog. Its an emotional support animal. This is my emotional support animal. But hey, it's not a snake on a plane. Can I bring her into the grocery store? Can she ride in the cart?


He may go in the grocery store as long as he is off leash and out of control.

Make sure you have his registration and id classifying he is a service animal


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Can I bring her into the grocery store? Can she ride in the cart?



Very generous to share that critter's salmonella with the world, right?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Now which is this emotional support animal? The two legged one or the four legged one with a tail?


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Magwart said:


> Very generous to share that critter's salmonella with the world, right?


Wort does not understand I am kidding 

Speaking of ESDs riding in grocery carts- Nurse Bishop is responsible for Walmarts nationwide banning of dogs riding in grocery carts.
https://walmart.pissedconsumer.com/...shopping-cart-at-walmart-201803211215862.html


----------

